# long let



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

hello, i am looking to relocate to spain benalmadena area around the end of february 2009, i am looking for an apartment on a long let ,does anyone have any info that could help or even an apartment to rent out,my budet is around 400 euros. thank you


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello there... try looking here Pisos en alquiler en toda España - Enalquiler.com

Cheers


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

scharlack said:


> Hello there... try looking here Pisos en alquiler en toda España - Enalquiler.com
> 
> Cheers


thanks scharlack...best site ive looked at so far price wise xxx


----------



## Sean & Nat (Sep 30, 2008)

Try to haggle with the price, we recently got a 3 bed apartment for 50E a month less than what the owners asked for with bills included. 

We looked at 9 properties to rent ans were therefore in a good position, having compared them. 

Nat


----------



## tweety5 (Nov 10, 2007)

garveygirl said:


> hello, i am looking to relocate to spain benalmadena area around the end of february 2009, i am looking for an apartment on a long let ,does anyone have any info that could help or even an apartment to rent out,my budet is around 400 euros. thank you


i have a large one bed ground floor flat close to beach in playa flamenca costa blanca. very lively here. lovely beaches. night life ect


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

GarveyGirl,

Did you find somewhere? How did you find? Internet or newspaper? Was it easy? How long to find somewhere? Days or weeks?

Thnx for any help

Steve & Christine McHugh


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

Anglo_American said:


> GarveyGirl,
> 
> Did you find somewhere? How did you find? Internet or newspaper? Was it easy? How long to find somewhere? Days or weeks?
> 
> ...


hiya, im still in the uk at the mo down to financial problems but hopin togo soon, try looking on idealista homes to rent...they have properties all over spain and there is a newspaper online called surinenglish, try the classified page , where abouts are you moving to?if you do go over you will find a place to rent within days, is quite easy to do


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

tweety5 said:


> i have a large one bed ground floor flat close to beach in playa flamenca costa blanca. very lively here. lovely beaches. night life ect


that sounds interesting,would you email me with some [email protected]


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

garveygirl said:


> hiya, im still in the uk at the mo down to financial problems but hopin togo soon, try looking on idealista homes to rent...they have properties all over spain and there is a newspaper online called surinenglish, try the classified page , where abouts are you moving to?if you do go over you will find a place to rent within days, is quite easy to do


GG,

Yes, the prevailing wisdom seems to be that all we need to do is fly into town for a few days, walk into an expat bar, announce our requirements to the world and VOILA! Dozens of offers! Not sure it's going to be quite that easy, but I'll keep you posted.

BTW, did you say you know the Benelmadena area from living there before? Any suggestions as to bars/areas where there's a high concentration of expats? 

For our flying visit, we're trying to establish where the local expats live/forage so that we can get a hotel close by. Or is everywhere relatively close? From the maps, the whole town is only 2 miles across, right? Moving from the States, distances are different!

Many thanks for any answers you can give

McHugh


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anglo_American said:


> GG,
> 
> Yes, the prevailing wisdom seems to be that all we need to do is fly into town for a few days, walk into an expat bar, announce our requirements to the world and VOILA! Dozens of offers! Not sure it's going to be quite that easy, but I'll keep you posted.
> 
> ...


If its any help, a couple of months ago I was in Benalmadena with some friends who want to rent for a couple of months in the Spring. We went to an English bar called Heatherspoons (am I allowed to mention names??), anyway my friends, asked the land lady about renting an appartment. She knew of several and then some of the other customers overheard and offered suggestions of places they knew. We left there with a handful of phone numbers and they all seemed good value??! My friends havent chased any up cos of family stuff in the UK. But yes, the availablilty seems to be there!

There are lots of Brit bars along the top road of Benalmeda, but they´re everywhere and they´re all friendly. Just go in, order a drink or ten and ask about appartments, then on to the next one "hic" LOL!!! an old fashioned pub crawl!!


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> If its any help, a couple of months ago I was in Benalmadena with some friends who want to rent for a couple of months in the Spring. We went to an English bar called Heatherspoons (am I allowed to mention names??), anyway my friends, asked the land lady about renting an appartment. She knew of several and then some of the other customers overheard and offered suggestions of places they knew. We left there with a handful of phone numbers and they all seemed good value??! My friends havent chased any up cos of family stuff in the UK. But yes, the availablilty seems to be there!
> 
> There are lots of Brit bars along the top road of Benalmeda, but they´re everywhere and they´re all friendly. Just go in, order a drink or ten and ask about appartments, then on to the next one "hic" LOL!!! an old fashioned pub crawl!!



JoJo,

 Thnx for that. All this talk about bars and drinks; I'm guessing it takes a certain psych profile to be an expat and that they all have the party gene?!!!!

Steve


----------



## tweety5 (Nov 10, 2007)

garveygirl said:


> that sounds interesting,would you email me with some [email protected]


spacious one bed ground floor apartment /sleeps 4/ in playa flamenca costa blanca, ten mins walk to flamenca beach, two mins walk to flamenca beach commercial centre,with all its, shops, bars and restaurants/great for employment/

large lounge/kitchen, double sofa bed uk tv channels

double bedroom with double bed, plenty of storage space.
bathroom with walk in shower
community pool/gardens, security gates, private parking.

400 eur a mnth all inc/bills up to 70eur/

long let, or short lets considered,


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

tweety5 said:


> spacious one bed ground floor apartment /sleeps 4/ in playa flamenca costa blanca, ten mins walk to flamenca beach, two mins walk to flamenca beach commercial centre,with all its, shops, bars and restaurants/great for employment/
> 
> large lounge/kitchen, double sofa bed uk tv channels
> 
> ...


That's nowhere near Benalmadena, right? I'm a bit confused as the OP did mention Benalmadena.

McHugh


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anglo_American said:


> That's nowhere near Benalmadena, right? I'm a bit confused as the OP did mention Benalmadena.
> 
> McHugh



A mention that you´re looking for an apartment and.... I rest my case LOL

Jo x


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> A mention that you´re looking for an apartment and.... I rest my case LOL
> 
> Jo x



Jo,

BTW, someone mentioned that we look in Alhaurin (a post on a different forum) but when I googled the map I noticed two towns...Alhaurin de la Torre and Alhaurin el Grande. Are they similar? Is el Grande too remote? How long/is the drive to downtown Arroyo from de la Torre?

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anglo_American said:


> Jo,
> 
> BTW, someone mentioned that we look in Alhaurin (a post on a different forum) but when I googled the map I noticed two towns...Alhaurin de la Torre and Alhaurin el Grande. Are they similar? Is el Grande too remote? How long/is the drive to downtown Arroyo from de la Torre?
> 
> Steve


Alhaurin El Grande is a fairly small, very busy white wash town, with a high population of expats (we go there and get fish n chips quite often), its about 5 miles from Alhaurin de la torre where I live. De La Torre is bigger, more modern and has fewer expats. Neither are remote and from both Alhaurins to Arroyo it would take on the motorway about 20 mins?? maybe 30?. There is a back way over the mountains which I´ve been told is quicker, I dont know, cos I prefer to use the motorway.

The Alhaurins are good central towns tho, they´re not far from Malaga airport, not far from the coasts or the campo and mountains and because they´re inland, the rentals etc are slightly cheaper. 

Jo


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

Jo,

Sorry, but I will have to ask a totally embarrassing noob question; what is "the campo?"

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anglo_American said:


> Jo,
> 
> Sorry, but I will have to ask a totally embarrassing noob question; what is "the campo?"
> 
> Steve


Rural area, the countryside LOL!!

Jo x


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

Jo,

Another question. Is a car an absolute necessity if we were to live in the Pueblo area? Could we survive on taxis and foot, with the occasional hire-car for long journeys?

Steve


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We are currently renting a two bed piso on the Golden Mile but the Agent for the landlord is a crook who is trying to rip him and us off. So we want out.
We are looking for a three bed/two bath villa with pool in the Marbella/Estepona area, willing to pay around 1500 euros pcm, long let, unfurnished. 
Any information gratefully received.

We have been here a short time -three months -but are on a very steep learning curve.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anglo_American said:


> Jo,
> 
> Another question. Is a car an absolute necessity if we were to live in the Pueblo area? Could we survive on taxis and foot, with the occasional hire-car for long journeys?
> 
> Steve


If you lived in Arroyo you could probably manage without, although its a bit of trek down to the seafront (especially on your way back lol. I dont know, cos everyones lives are different. I personally couldnt live withut a car where I live plus I´ve got the kids, school runs etc. Possibly if I was in the centre of things without the kids then yes, you can get a taxi if you need to go anywhere or hire a car for anything major. I guess you need to come over and have a good look. Once you´re here you can always decide then!?

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We are currently renting a two bed piso on the Golden Mile but the Agent for the landlord is a crook who is trying to rip him and us off. So we want out.
> We are looking for a three bed/two bath villa with pool in the Marbella/Estepona area, willing to pay around 1500 euros pcm, long let, unfurnished.
> Any information gratefully received.
> 
> We have been here a short time -three months -but are on a very steep learning curve.



I haver some friends who do sales and rentals in my area, not sure if they go as far as marbella, but they are up front and honest and may know someone who can help and they could certainly advise you
Property sales in Spain, villas costa del sol

Jo x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I haver some friends who do sales and rentals in my area, not sure if they go as far as marbella, but they are up front and honest and may know someone who can help and they could certainly advise you
> Property sales in Spain, villas costa del sol
> 
> Jo x


Thanks, Jo. May we mention that you recommended we contact them?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks, Jo. May we mention that you recommended we contact them?


Of course, she´s a good friend and has been a real help to me recently

Jo x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Of course, she´s a good friend and has been a real help to me recently
> 
> Jo x


So....is there a specific name we should address e-mails/phone calls to?
Thanks -you are a great help.


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I haver some friends who do sales and rentals in my area, not sure if they go as far as marbella, but they are up front and honest and may know someone who can help and they could certainly advise you
> Property sales in Spain, villas costa del sol
> 
> Jo x


Jo,

Great link. But now we're even more confused about which area to look in!!

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> So....is there a specific name we should address e-mails/phone calls to?
> Thanks -you are a great help.


Sorry, I forgot to tell you her name. Hayley! 

Jo x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I had a look at their listings which seem to be mainly in Alhaurin. I've never visited Alhaurin, went to Coin shortly after arriving here and found it rather run-down and depressing. 
What's Alhaurin like? I must say the drive up and down the hills to Coin from Estepona put me off. Is it colder in winter? I remember being on the beach in December and looking towards the hills and seeing snow...I'd seen enough of that in Prague!!!
Some of the villas on that site look lovely and are less expensive to rent than here, although the economic situation is forcing reductions.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anglo_American said:


> Jo,
> 
> Great link. But now we're even more confused about which area to look in!!
> 
> Steve



You have to come over and look at all the possibles. Its not til you actually look around and get a feel for the places that you can make any kind of decision

Jo x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> You have to come over and look at all the possibles. Its not til you actually look around and get a feel for the places that you can make any kind of decision
> 
> Jo x



Yes, that's very true. And sometimes, even if you don't like an area as a whole very much, you can find a little corner of it that you really like.
I'll have to put down my book and glass, shift my derriere, get out the car and come see.
Not for a couple of weeks though as I've got a couple of UK trips to get done with.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I had a look at their listings which seem to be mainly in Alhaurin. I've never visited Alhaurin, went to Coin shortly after arriving here and found it rather run-down and depressing.
> What's Alhaurin like? I must say the drive up and down the hills to Coin from Estepona put me off. Is it colder in winter? I remember being on the beach in December and looking towards the hills and seeing snow...I'd seen enough of that in Prague!!!
> Some of the villas on that site look lovely and are less expensive to rent than here, although the economic situation is forcing reductions.


I dont like Coin either, no soul! Lots of Brits tho. Alhaurin de la torre is a very modern, clean town, its mainly Spanish, but there are a few Brits around. Its quite bigt and after a year I´m still finding new bits, my friend took me to an area near the medical centre the other day and it was beautiful, little cobbled streets and a "real" spain feel!

It was cold in the winter tho, which surpised me, I was scraping ice off the windscreen for a couple of days , I feel the cold terribly. But it wasnt cold all the time, there were several days where we could sit outside or walk along the seafront in tee shirts. Its kind of half way up in the hills. We didnt have any snow, but yes we could see the snow capped mountains. 

Alhaurin el grande is a bit further up, its not as big as la torre and although has more of a "spanish old town" look, its full of Brits, British newsagents, hairdressers, garages, fish n chip shop..... Its always busy, bustling and very friendly

Jo x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont like Coin either, no soul! Lots of Brits tho. Alhaurin de la torre is a very modern, clean town, its mainly Spanish, but there are a few Brits around. Its quite bigt and after a year I´m still finding new bits, my friend took me to an area near the medical centre the other day and it was beautiful, little cobbled streets and a "real" spain feel!
> 
> It was cold in the winter tho, which surpised me, I was scraping ice off the windscreen for a couple of days , I feel the cold terribly. But it wasnt cold all the time, there were several days where we could sit outside or walk along the seafront in tee shirts. Its kind of half way up in the hills. We didnt have any snow, but yes we could see the snow capped mountains.
> 
> ...


Alhaurin de la Torre sounds more like our kind of place. It's not that I'm anti-Brit -after all, I am British -but I would rather live in a fairly expat-free zone. I know there are others who feel differently.
When I lived in Prague we knew only Czech people so it was a real 'foreign' experience. I had to learn Czech, which is a difficult language but I've worked as an interpreter/translator years ago so I picked up enough to get by. 
The first winter I spent there it was below -20C and it snowed from November to the end of March. For the first couple of weeks I enjoyed it but the novelty wore off quite swiftly.
So I don't really want to be near snow in Spain!
Although my son recently spent a week skiing in the Sierra Nevada and preferred it to New England where they usually go....


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont like Coin either, no soul! Lots of Brits tho. Alhaurin de la torre is a very modern, clean town, its mainly Spanish, but there are a few Brits around. Its quite bigt and after a year I´m still finding new bits, my friend took me to an area near the medical centre the other day and it was beautiful, little cobbled streets and a "real" spain feel!
> 
> It was cold in the winter tho, which surpised me, I was scraping ice off the windscreen for a couple of days , I feel the cold terribly. But it wasnt cold all the time, there were several days where we could sit outside or walk along the seafront in tee shirts. Its kind of half way up in the hills. We didnt have any snow, but yes we could see the snow capped mountains.
> 
> ...


Jo,

Hmmm... de la Torre sounds good.... but is it too quiet?! In our case, both our boys are now away at college in the US (go Seminoles!) so it's back to our life before they were around.......party time! 

Do you find that you need to go "downtown" for meeting people & entertainment or is the local scene busy enough?

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anglo_American said:


> Jo,
> 
> Hmmm... de la Torre sounds good.... but is it too quiet?! In our case, both our boys are now away at college in the US (go Seminoles!) so it's back to our life before they were around.......party time!
> 
> ...


I live in a village just outside of de la torre and sadly cos of the kids and cos my OH is in the -uk most of the time I dont get out much , so I dont know how lively it is. In the evenings the bars are open, there are a couple that have live music I think and there seems to lots of people around. I think El grande has more of a social buzz, but I dont know. Gosh, I´m a bit of a saddo arent I!!!

Jo x


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I live in a village just outside of de la torre and sadly cos of the kids and cos my OH is in the -uk most of the time I dont get out much , so I dont know how lively it is. In the evenings the bars are open, there are a couple that have live music I think and there seems to lots of people around. I think El grande has more of a social buzz, but I dont know. Gosh, I´m a bit of a saddo arent I!!!
> 
> Jo x


Jo,

LOL

Don't worry, like us, you'll find that being an empty-nester arrives far too soon! Enjoy the kids while you can. But we always found time to get the glad rags out every now and again and paint the town red! Keeps the madness at bay. Put another way, in our case, "insanity is heriditary..... we got it from our kids." 

BTW, how much is a taxi from Alhaurin to "downtown" or wherever the busy local expat scene is concentrated?

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anglo_American said:


> Jo,
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Taxis arent as expensive as the UK, but I dont know!! The one thing I will say is that the coastal towns are more lively and I think Alhaurin el grande is more lively than de la Torre, but I could be wrong. You´re just gonna have to come over and check em all out!! LOL


Jo xx


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Taxis arent as expensive as the UK, but I dont know!! The one thing I will say is that the coastal towns are more lively and I think Alhaurin el grande is more lively than de la Torre, but I could be wrong. You´re just gonna have to come over and check em all out!! LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Jo,

Yes, we're flying in on April 2nd. Doggies aren't flying over from USA until after Easter so we'll have plenty of time to drive around and find the right place.

Can you recommend any hotels in the Pueblo area? Non-tourista, obviously! We've been told about the Aleysia Playa, the Riviera, the Triton and the Sirocco but they seem to be down in Costa. Wondering if anyone has any suggestions closer to our target area further inland.

Steve


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

Jo,

What's type of interweb connections do you get out in the Alhaurin countryside? ;-) Broadband? Speed? Stable or does it drop out much?

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anglo_American said:


> Jo,
> 
> What's type of interweb connections do you get out in the Alhaurin countryside? ;-) Broadband? Speed? Stable or does it drop out much?
> 
> Steve



Alhaurin itself is broadband and very good. Where we are in El Romeral, its broadband and although its suposed be 3MB, it isnt that very often. It has got a lot better recently and works well. When we first moved here it was terrible. Most areas around here are as good as the UK i think

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> . Most areas around here are as good as the UK i think
> 
> Jo xx


That was Jojo's effort to make me wet myself. Saying that Spain's broadband is as good as the UK is like saying the top 6 teams in the Conference could match the top 6 in the Premiership. Two arms, two legs ...there the similarity ends. 
One router, one cable ....there the similarity ends. 


Telefónica is a NATIONAL disgrace and don't even get me started about Spain's attempts to implement TDT. Yesterday the government were congratulating themselves in Parliament in that they expect to have 40% of the rollout completed on time. Wonder what they would say if I told them I expected to have paid 40% of my taxes on time!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> That was Jojo's effort to make me wet myself. Saying that Spain's broadband is as good as the UK is like saying the top 6 teams in the Conference could match the top 6 in the Premiership. Two arms, two legs ...there the similarity ends.
> One router, one cable ....there the similarity ends.


Well my internet connection in the UK was diabolical when I was there the other day! But Steve, you know far more than I do about this stuff!!

Jo


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well my internet connection in the UK was diabolical when I was there the other day! But Steve, you know far more than I do about this stuff!!
> 
> Jo


As long as I can keep a good connection with my VOIP phone and/or Skype, I'll be happy!

Steve


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm bringing COIP into Spain - a quantum leap!!


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

Anglo_American said:


> GG,
> 
> Yes, the prevailing wisdom seems to be that all we need to do is fly into town for a few days, walk into an expat bar, announce our requirements to the world and VOILA! Dozens of offers! Not sure it's going to be quite that easy, but I'll keep you posted.
> 
> ...


i moved out to benalmadena in 2007 and had found an apartment in four days...looked at around 4 properties before hand and by the look of the market at the mo they are getting cheaper....well good luck and yes keep me posted


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> If its any help, a couple of months ago I was in Benalmadena with some friends who want to rent for a couple of months in the Spring. We went to an English bar called Heatherspoons (am I allowed to mention names??), anyway my friends, asked the land lady about renting an appartment. She knew of several and then some of the other customers overheard and offered suggestions of places they knew. We left there with a handful of phone numbers and they all seemed good value??! My friends havent chased any up cos of family stuff in the UK. But yes, the availablilty seems to be there!
> 
> There are lots of Brit bars along the top road of Benalmeda, but they´re everywhere and they´re all friendly. Just go in, order a drink or ten and ask about appartments, then on to the next one "hic" LOL!!! an old fashioned pub crawl!!


haha sounds like a great way to begin the search jojo


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> If you lived in Arroyo you could probably manage without, although its a bit of trek down to the seafront (especially on your way back lol. I dont know, cos everyones lives are different. I personally couldnt live withut a car where I live plus I´ve got the kids, school runs etc. Possibly if I was in the centre of things without the kids then yes, you can get a taxi if you need to go anywhere or hire a car for anything major. I guess you need to come over and have a good look. Once you´re here you can always decide then!?
> 
> Jo


i would personally want a car if i lived up in the pueblo as it is just that little bit too far of a jaunt down to the front and other plces you may need to get to, i lived in the arroyo/costa area and as jo said arroyo is central to most things so you get by without....but that walk uphill...pant pant...i can feel it all coming back to me now...on the plus side you can eat what you want without gaining a pound if you do the walk daily


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

garveygirl said:


> i would personally want a car if i lived up in the pueblo as it is just that little bit too far of a jaunt down to the front and other plces you may need to get to, i lived in the arroyo/costa area and as jo said arroyo is central to most things so you get by without....but that walk uphill...pant pant...i can feel it all coming back to me now...on the plus side you can eat what you want without gaining a pound if you do the walk daily



GG,

What are talking about here? 10 minute walk to the highest part of the Pueblo? 20 mins? 30 mins? Assume a sober, amble.....

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would say about 20 - 30 mins, but I´m a slow walker and not very fit. GG will be more able to advise you. Have you looked on "google earth" at all these places, it gives you a birds eye view and a good idea of what it all looks like.

Jo xx


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

Anglo_American said:


> GG,
> 
> What are talking about here? 10 minute walk to the highest part of the Pueblo? 20 mins? 30 mins? Assume a sober, amble.....
> 
> Steve


from coast to the pueblo is a bitof a jaunt on foot...a good 40 mins at least


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

Anglo_American said:


> That's nowhere near Benalmadena, right? I'm a bit confused as the OP did mention Benalmadena.
> 
> McHugh


yea thats nowhere near benalmadena, its a post for me hahahaha


----------

